# 189 Visa With Defacto Partner



## Ash! (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi, I am new to this and I am hoping that there is someone who can help me out. My partner and I are planning on submitting our 189 visa application at the end of August. Me as the primary applicant and him as my partner.

We have been together since Feb 2013, however, we only have proof of our relationship since the end of August 2013... hence why we are waiting until then to submit our application.

Since last August the evidence we have includes:
- stat dec from friend saying that we we renting a room from her with a copy of her lease since last august
- joint bank account set up in August
- Trips to Sydney and Melbourne and West Coast
- Proof of address
- Pics

My partner also spent 3 months not in Australia, however I have phone records and emails to prove communication while he was away.

We also have joint leases on property since he moved back and joint bills etc.
And stat decs from friends


I am just wondering if this evidence is enough??:fingerscrossed:
And is there any way that our application can be refused because we JUST meet the 12 months of evidence (should have about 12 months and 2 days of concrete evidence) We have some pictures and emails of before this...


Any information would be Great.

Thanks


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm not an expert on this but can tell for sure if you meet the 12-month period, you should be fine. It's just about being able to convince the officer that you were and are continuing to be in a genuine relationship. I thought I'll copy/paste some excerpts I had from various posts outlining what kind of evidence you could get to strengthen your case.

This is a pretty long list I have gathered from various similar cases. A lot of the proofs listed are redundant. I suggest you keep a notepad and write down what you haven't submitted so far & what fits your case.

* Is a defacto relationship recognized in your country ? And if you can produce some evidence of registration of your relationship, it should be a lot better.
* I hope you have already submitted your EOI and are waiting to pay for your visa. Right?



> Do give this a read if you haven't so far. Partner Migration Booklet  (P39-41)
> 
> *EVIDENCE OF GENUINE & CONTINUING RELATIONSHIP - 1*
> 
> ...


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Some more.. 



> ****************
> *EVIDENCE OF GENUINE & CONTINUING RELATIONSHIP - 4*
> Financial aspect
> - Receipt for a computer we bought together
> ...


----------



## Ash! (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi.

Thank you so much.

This lost helps so much.

Yes, I received my invitation on the 14th of July so I am just waiting to submit my application.

I am currently living in WA so therefore we cannot register our relationship here. 

Hopefully all the evidence we have gathered is enough - it is quite substantial at the moment.


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi Guys,

can anyone of you provide sample letter from landlord to certify or proof de factor relationship ? PLease. thanks!


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

*Strong evidence*
Documents that show joint assets, liabilities, undertakings, bequests etc. Examples include:
Joint bank accounts
Jointly owned assets such as real estate
Joint liabilities such as mortgages
Any joint undertakings such as a joint lease
Naming each other as beneficiaries under your respective wills or insurance policies.

*Good evidence*
Documents generated by third parties that are addressed to you and your partner (these documents can be addressed to one of you only, although documents that are addressed to both you and your partner are stronger in terms of evidencing your relationship). Examples include:
Bank statements
Bills, invoices, receipts etc.
Letters, invitations
Flight tickets or receipts evidencing your joint holidays or travels.


*Decent (but absolutely necessary) forms of evidence*
This category is evidence that you or your partner can directly generate. Examples include:
Photos
Emails/letters to each other
Social media interaction with each other
Records of telephone conversations


----------

